# Problème de synchronisation Mobile Me - iPad et les signets



## pac1404 (11 Juin 2010)

hello ! j'ai souhaité commencer avec Mobile Me hier soir mais alors quel b.... ! Tout va bien sauf mes signets. En gros, ma barre des signets n'est pas synchronisée et Mobile Me m'a rajouté "BookmarksBar", et cette barre ne peut pas être affichée sur la page safari. C'est très difficile de trouver une solution sur le web à ce sujet. Qui a eu ce problème  et la solution.


----------



## boni30 (14 Juin 2010)

Exactement le même problème ! C'est très agacent ...j'espère que quelqu'un aura la solution sur le forum.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## sapiens07 (15 Juin 2010)

j utilise pas mobile me, j attend que ce soit gratuit 

tu as Xmarks qui permet de synchroniser ses signets sur ton ordi, puis tu synchronise via Itunes.


----------



## Tiberius (15 Juin 2010)

Pourquoi passer par Mobile Me ? Il suffit de cocher "Synchroniser les signets de Safarir" dans l'onglet "Infos" de l'iPad sur iTunes pour retrouver ses onglets sur l'iPad...


----------



## boni30 (16 Juin 2010)

Car une fois que MobileMe est "installé", on ne peut plus décocher la synchro des signets


----------



## Tiberius (16 Juin 2010)

boni30 a dit:


> Car une fois que MobileMe est "installé", on ne peut plus décocher la synchro des signets



Pour ma part j'ai MobileMe et :
- Sur l'iPhone l'option est désactivée (je n'ai que la synchro contacts/calendrier)
- Dans les préférences système Mac l'option est désactivée
- Dans iTunes l'option de synchro est cochée
et je n'ai pas de soucis avec les signets...


----------



## wayne (26 Juin 2010)

Tiberius a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai MobileMe et :
> - Sur l'iPhone l'option est désactivée (je n'ai que la synchro contacts/calendrier)
> - Dans les préférences système Mac l'option est désactivée
> - Dans iTunes l'option de synchro est cochée
> et je n'ai pas de soucis avec les signets...



Synchro de mobileMe dans iTunes ?  ou vois tu cette option ?


----------



## Tiberius (26 Juin 2010)

wayne a dit:


> Synchro de mobileMe dans iTunes ?  ou vois tu cette option ?



Dans iTunes, ce n'est pas une synchro des signets de MobileMe, mais de Safari.
Onglet *Infos*, Bloc *Avancé*, *Synchroniser les signets de Safari*

Et si tes signets de Safari sont synchronisés avec MobileMe, ça reviendra au même (c'est juste que ça ne sera pas immédiat mais valable à chaque synchro de ton iPhone, pour des signets c'est pas trop génant)

Et comme j'utilise XMarks, mes signets sont aussi synchro sur FireFox, Chrome et sur toutes mes machines


----------



## romain732 (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne peux synchroniser mes signets de chrome avec mon iphone via itunes!
Dans l'onglet info de itunes, à autre, j'ai la possibillité de cocher la case synchroniser les signets mais je ne peux pas choisir mon navigateur (chrome) ni aucun autre d'ailleurs.
Qqun a t-il une solution?
Merci d'avance

Romain


----------



## polpaulin (18 Août 2012)

j'arrive toujours pas a comprendre ce que vient faire iTunes là dedans
c'est un peu comme si tu demandais au plâtrier de contrôler un plat dans le four


----------



## cameleone (22 Août 2012)

Sauf que là, le four est éteint depuis presque deux ans... :rateau:


----------



## polpaulin (26 Août 2012)

non il est reste allume


----------



## sioneleo (30 Août 2012)

Tiberius a dit:


> Dans iTunes, ce n'est pas une synchro des signets de MobileMe, mais de Safari.
> Onglet *Infos*, Bloc *Avancé*, *Synchroniser les signets de Safari*
> 
> Et si tes signets de Safari sont synchronisés avec MobileMe, ça reviendra au même (c'est juste que ça ne sera pas immédiat mais valable à chaque synchro de ton iPhone, pour des signets c'est pas trop génant)
> ...


En effet, j'ai um mac snow leopard et une ipad2. Je formaté le mac, en gardeant les signets sur la tablete. Maintenaint, je voudrais les avoir a nouveau sur le mac. Tous ce que je lis, c'est pour fair l'enverse. Je arrivé a faire la sincro avec itunes. Je fait toute ce que il le faut, mais, les signets sur le mac ne changent pas. Tout vais bien, mais, pas pour les signets.

Je vous demande, svp, se vous savais un truque aujourd'hui, svp, dite-le moi. Je ragarde aussi sur xmarks, et je ne pas arrive a faire le download vers l'ipad (il semble que le site est finit!!. - anglais faible).

Merci beaucoup d'avance.
Bien a vous.
Leonardo.


----------



## sioneleo (7 Septembre 2012)

sioneleo a dit:


> En effet, j'ai um mac snow leopard et une ipad2. Je formaté le mac, en gardeant les signets sur la tablete. Maintenaint, je voudrais les avoir a nouveau sur le mac. Tous ce que je lis, c'est pour fair l'enverse. Je arrivé a faire la sincro avec itunes. Je fait toute ce que il le faut, mais, les signets sur le mac ne changent pas. Tout vais bien, mais, pas pour les signets.
> 
> Je vous demande, svp, se vous savais un truque aujourd'hui, svp, dite-le moi. Je ragarde aussi sur xmarks, et je ne pas arrive a faire le download vers l'ipad (il semble que le site est finit!!. - anglais faible).
> 
> ...



En effet, j'ai cochée sur icloud l'option signets! Alors, a chaque fois ca n'a rien donnée! Enfin, je decrochée ca sur icloud, et sur itunes jelaissée la sincronisation signets crochée! Voila!


----------

